# Does anyone recognise this Aire?



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all 
Back in 2005 we stayed on this aire and cannot remember where it was. 
We were between the Verdon and Ardeche but stopped for a few days in between including Bedoin near Mount Ventoux . 
It was a large station car park where a steam train ran to a village in the hill that had a really good market. 
I hope someone can help as we would like to return some day. 
James


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Well doing a bit of googling I came up with this , I think this maybe the Railway line you are looking for . Lists all the stations

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chemin_de_fer_du_Vivarais

Gary


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Gary 
Thanks for spending your time on google but thats not the one. 
The railway only had 2 stations and a small stop in the middle of nowhere to get off and picnic. 
James


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

WikiTrain

YouTubeTrain

I googled the train number and got these two hits. Might be able to narrow things down for you?

Good luck


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Bryan 
Well done it was Anduze.
I would recommend this for anyone looking for a stop and nice day out. 
Have a look here
Thanks again.
James


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Well another mystery solved, it looks very good

Gary


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Thank you BwB,another plus for wiki,and thanks to the original poster,it looks like a must visit spot. Thanks again.
Jented


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

I was beaten to it! I was going to say Anduze - I was there in July (although not in the MH) and went on the train to St Jean du Gard. Lovely trip - 13 euros for a return trip.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks JP,

we were nearby at Junas in June this year. Have made this a must do, when we next return to the area


----------

